# Another power quill problem



## hackley69 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everyone I was able to buy a Birmingham mill with a 3hp. motor. According to the owner and by the looks of the machine it was only used twice by his brother. This mill sat in a open front barn exposed to lots of dust since 2006. While I am still in the process of cleaning it up everything has as it should except for the quill down feed. The problem That I have is the only way the the down feed will work is if I hold the engagement lever out if I let it go it springs back in and the power feed stops. It will not stay engagued on its own. I don't see anything broken and I have sprayed everything down with penetrating oil but so far nothing as worked. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Holescreek (Nov 10, 2014)

The one on my small Bridgeport is touchy too. I think there is an adjustment for it but I haven't looked for it yet. Mine wants to trip out in the beginning but after the spindle drops a bit it's OK. Google "Bridgeport PDF" and check out the manual online, yours should be the same.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 11, 2014)

Normally this is caused by the adjustment of the kickout screw. The bottom kickout pin, #124 may be stuck in the bore.  Another possibility is the trip rod/quill stop mechanism is crudded up a bit.  All of these parts must operate pretty free.


----------



## hackley69 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Jim! With the amount of dust this mill was exposed to I'm sure none of these parts are moving freely. I will post an update tomorrow. Thanks again I really wasen't expecting to get such good information so fast you guys have been a great help.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 11, 2014)

Holescreek said:


> The one on my small Bridgeport is touchy too. I think there is an adjustment for it but I haven't looked for it yet.* Mine wants to trip out in the beginning but after the spindle drops a bit it's OK.* Google "Bridgeport PDF" and check out the manual online, yours should be the same.




It sounds like yours is working normally.  You can't start he power feed right at the top.  You have to pull the quill down a 1/4 inch or so to get the quill stop off of the upper trip button.  At the top, and just to the right of the quill stop screw, there is a small button that connects through a little toggle lever that pushes down on the quill stop screw.


----------

